# toolmark lathe duplicator



## Gespanne (Dec 16, 2012)

I have a Toolmark Lathe Duplicator, made in Minneapolis, model 3010. I bought this on line and have never seen it assembled. Sadly, there are no instructions and the configuration is well, "not immediately apparent". Does anyone have one of these? I'd happily pay for a copy of the instructions. I'd be miles ahead if i just had a picture of one on the lathe. I did do a search here and found a post from 2009 but no real answer Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Never heard or seen that duplicator could not locate any information but you may try writing or calling the company. I found this address at More Woodturning, if have problem getting a response from Toolmark try e-mailing Fred Holder. He may know somebody with that duplicator.

Toolmark Company Lathes and Duplicators
6840 Shingle Creek Parkway, 
Minneapolis, MN 55430. 
TEL: 612-561-4210.

Email: [email protected]


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

You might try doing a Google search for Toolmark Lathe Duplicator and look at the images. Not too difficult to find something with a search.


----------



## bold1 (May 5, 2013)

http://for-sale.yowcow.com/listing/75285891/ This address shows one for sale (Picture)with a description of the tool.


----------



## Gespanne (Dec 16, 2012)

Thanks guys. I did do an internet search and found several old listings, I was hoping for something new or a picture. Bold1, thanks for the link, the picture was a help. I found a similar picture on eBay but yours was better. There was one offered in a West coast turning newsletter last February. That ad said it included instructions and I've tried to contact the seller to see if he kept a copy of the instructions. No answer yet.

The company seems to have gone out of business. I live in Minneapolis and they aren't listed in the yellow pages.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Gespanne, that is why recommended checking with Fred Holder. Fred Holder has been running that magazine forever and knows a lot of woodturners and vendors. Sorry gave you wrong E-mail address but this site has the correct address.

http://www.morewoodturningmagazine.com/contact_us.php

Good luck!


----------



## Parttime (Jan 30, 2015)

Hello, I just bought a 3010. I will copy the manual and send it to you today or tomorrow.

Mike


----------



## Parttime (Jan 30, 2015)

Let me know if this works, it doesn't look like the correct file.


----------



## Avispex (Mar 20, 2010)

Could you send me a copy of that manual as well?

Thank you!

Andy


----------



## Gespanne (Dec 16, 2012)

Parttime,

I haven't been on this board for months. The file type didn't seem to work, can you send it again or maybe to my personal address? [email protected]

THX!


----------



## Bundoman (Jan 18, 2014)

I have this duplicator as well. Would love a copy of the manual as well, if available.


----------



## Gespanne (Dec 16, 2012)

This post is just to get my count up so I can send a private message to Parttime about the manual.


----------



## BAgar (Apr 13, 2016)

I could use this manual also if you could? I'd really appreciate it!
[email protected]


----------



## Bittersweet (Apr 14, 2016)

Do duplicators really work?
I was told they don't so left it at that.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

> Do duplicators really work?
> I was told they don t so left it at that.
> 
> - Nikki


Yes, they do work, but depending on the tool may/may not produce a piece ready for finishing.

Commercial furniture manufacturing lathes employ patterns and duplicators to knock out chair legs, table legs, spindles, etc. by the thousands. These systems can take raw billets and spit out a finished product that is pretty much untouched by human hands.

Duplicators for home and small shop lathes, on the other hand, vary in the quality of the turned piece. There are some higher-priced models that can do a very respectable job, while the lower cost models can produce a rough turning that requires some additional gouge/skew work and a lot of sanding.

Skilled production turners (and there are several who frequent this forum) can copy pieces from a pattern by eye with gouges and chisels, calipers, etc. While their work may not be an exact duplicate of the original, skilled production turners can get them so close you can't tell the difference between the original and the copies with the naked eye.


----------



## Bittersweet (Apr 14, 2016)

> Do duplicators really work?
> I was told they don t so left it at that.
> 
> - Nikki
> ...


Hi Gerry. Gosh! Thanks for the informative reply. That's far more than. I was expecting.
I'm not seriously considering duplicating my work. I'm not even sure I wAnt two of anything I make. Lol
This is certainly nteresting though


----------



## Iowaboy75 (Mar 23, 2017)

Hello, I have a toolmark duplicator & lots of paperwork including manual, accessory catalog, etc . Do you still want a manual? Kc


----------



## Bundoman (Jan 18, 2014)

> Hello, I have a toolmark duplicator & lots of paperwork including manual, accessory catalog, etc . Do you still want a manual? Kc
> 
> - Iowaboy75


I would like a copy of the manual if that would be possible. I think it would aid in set up?


----------



## AJPWOOD (Dec 12, 2017)

> Hello, I have a toolmark duplicator & lots of paperwork including manual, accessory catalog, etc . Do you still want a manual? Kc
> 
> - Iowaboy75


Hey there - would it be possible to get a manual for this? Im also missing the cutting part - so Im interested in finding out where I can get it!!


----------



## Gespanne (Dec 16, 2012)

> Hello, I have a toolmark duplicator & lots of paperwork including manual, accessory catalog, etc . Do you still want a manual? Kc
> 
> - Iowaboy75


Hi Iowaboy75,

I'm still very interested in any documentation for this duplicator. I'd be happy to cover your costs on this. I can be contacted at [email protected]


----------



## Turnrick (Apr 10, 2018)

Hello new here, I would be interested in the tool mark 3010 duplicator manual if possible. Thanks Rick for iowaboy 75


----------



## zorro9 (Oct 15, 2020)

Helllo Gents. Looking for a copy of the Toolmark manual or any other info. The link above only had the first page. Being a newbie I can't send an email to Partime or Iowaboy 75 directly. Thank you


----------



## SparkyAZ (Oct 31, 2020)

I could also use a copy of this manual, but I'm new here and don't have a high enough post count to DM anyone yet. 
If anyone would mind forwarding a copy to me, please DM me!


----------



## navion679 (2 mo ago)

Hoping to revive the thread with hopes of getting a manual for the Toolmark 3010. I just acquired one.


----------

